# Do you still have your wisdom teeth?



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

I still have mine, and I am seemingly one of the rare cases that doesn't have any problems with my wisdom teeth whatsoever.

So now I'm curious about other people... :grin2:


----------



## Monkeygirl (Aug 7, 2015)

I still have them. they haven't given me trouble in a while but it use to hurt. I just tolerate cuz its not like it hurts to the point where It's distracting.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Other:
One of them was giving me trouble so i removed it. And it was not completely out so the doctor had to do a little surgery thing to remove it which was not pleasant at all. The other one was also giving me some trouble but after seeing what happened to it's buddy, it decided to stop growing. It is now calmly sitting at the back of my jaw, half grown, and is not giving me any trouble.


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Yup. My younger sister had hers removed, but mine haven't caused much trouble.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

They were removed when I was a teenager. It wasn't as big of a deal as it seemed others made it out to be.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah. They give me terrible pain 1-2x a year for maybe 2-3 days at a time. Some real rough stuff! Pain that goes down to my throat and up to ears, and of course the tooth and gums itself. It never used to be that bad but the last few times my wisdom teeth erupted, they were bad as described. Once I'm doing better I guess its best to have them removed.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

They still haven't shown up, lol. So frickin annoying since my free dental care expires this year so if they cause me trouble when they show up, i have to pay, ugh  According to my dentist, it looks like they won't cause me any trouble on the x-rays though. But who knows. All my teeth except one are naturally straight so fingers crossed. We're not asleep during the removal of wisdom teeth in my country, so i reeeally hope i don't have to remove them.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have mine still. One started to grow about halfway in and it got sorta infected so I went to the dentist and had planned to get it removed, but I chickened out cuz I'm a baby with those kind of things lol.


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

I was told I was going to have to have them removed and the X-ray looked pretty bad from what I saw but that was 20 years ago, I haven't had any trouble with them. I remember it scaring me when they told me that as a kid because my mom had just had her's out the year before and it was terrible.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Nah. I got those things extracted when I was 18. The recovery took a week for me.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I've had around three of them removed. ><


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I have my two bottom ones, the two top ones were taking out when I was in the USArmy.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I had to choose 'other' since my right top and bottom have come through but my left haven't yet. They've never really given me any trouble. The bottom started coming through when I was in my late teens, and the top a few years later and stopped about 2 years ago. Didn't realise it'd take so long.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I had all of mine removed. The bottom ones would start hurting every November between 2007 and 2011. I don't know why it was always in November and no other time.

In 2012, they started hurting in April, and I could see the tops of the teeth. Food kept getting stuck, and it hurt and kept getting infected, so they were removed in September, and the top ones were removed about two months later. Everything was good, and they healed fast.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah. i should probably get them removed soon, i think my bottom ones are causing me trouble right now. >_<


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have one, the other 3 were taken out


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

I have one fully grown in and another half grown in, both on the top. There's room since my lateral incisors never existed on the top row. What I'm finding kind of weird is one is still growing in and I'm 26. Has anyone else here had their wisdom teeth come in so late?

I'm pretending the ones on my bottom row don't exist, as they haven't caused issues. I doubt they'll ever grow in due to lack of space.


----------



## VidaDuerme (May 28, 2011)

I have them for now, until I get fed up and break out the whiskey and the pliers.

Mine came in after my dental insurance ran out. Paid for xrays, found out they are twisted around nerves and pulling them would probably paralyze my face. Was offered surgery at two grand per tooth. A couple of confirming second opinions later and I decided to just live with them. They've screwed up the rest of my teeth and ache constantly. This is a sore topic.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I never had any in the first place.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Took all four of them out a couple of years ago. They were giving me hell, I had to. I paid like $700(with insurance) to get them out but it was worth it.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Stupid question but how do you know what a wisdom tooth is from a normal one? I know it's the teeth at the back but how do you know if the ones at the back are wisdom teeth or just ones that are meant to be beside the wisdom teeth because they haven't grown yet?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Xisha said:


> Stupid question but how do you know what a wisdom tooth is from a normal one? I know it's the teeth at the back but how do you know if the ones at the back are wisdom teeth or just ones that are meant to be beside the wisdom teeth because they haven't grown yet?


You count your teeth. If you have them, you'll have more than 28 unless you had a normal tooth removed. You would have 32 teeth if you had them all.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Xisha said:


> Stupid question but how do you know what a wisdom tooth is from a normal one? I know it's the teeth at the back but how do you know if the ones at the back are wisdom teeth or just ones that are meant to be beside the wisdom teeth because they haven't grown yet?


Google is your friend.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Took all four of them out a couple of years ago. They were giving me hell, I had to. I paid like $700(with insurance) to get them out but it was worth it.


I had five wisdom teeth. I had an extra one on the upper right - a supernumerary tooth. Got that trait from my dad.

I didn't have any complications - no dry socket! :banana


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> I had five wisdom teeth. I had an extra one on the upper right - a supernumerary tooth. Got that trait from my dad.
> 
> I didn't have any complications - no dry socket! :banana


Wow! Five? I read that that is a very rare occurrence. Glad everything is fine now.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Removed. 

There was a young girl from here (MN) who recently went in for oral surgery to have them removed, went into cardiac arrest for unknown reasons, and died. It's sad, but important to remember the risks we take any time we go under.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Had them removed when I was around 19 or 20. Never gave me any troubles, but it was detected growing sideways still under my gum line thru dentist xrays and dentists decided it was a good idea to just remove them all, as they guarantee they will cause problems eventually down the line. 

My 1st and 4th one were a breeze. The 2nd and 3rd, a 20 yr veteran dentist removed them, and he remarked it was probably the most difficult wisdom teeth surgery he has done as one of my wisdom tooth apparently was exceptionally larger than normal. I was on painkillers for the entire week following.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Never had uppers, but the two lower ones were "impacted", requiring hospital surgery.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I have them, but they don't (and never have I don't believe) give me any trouble.


----------



## tngrn (Nov 4, 2013)

I still have two of them. I got my bottom left removed a couple of weeks ago, it was impacted (growing at an angle, towards the neighbouring tooth).

In a year or two, I will need to get my uppers removed. I don't have a bottom right, genetics.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> I didn't have any complications - no dry socket! :banana


I was bleeding for like a week afterwards. That was the worst thing.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies, everyone! It seems that problemless wisdom teeth are far more common than I expected...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, I still have them. They came in when I was 17 and they came in straight and without pain too. I need to get them out though, because all four of them now have cavities.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> There was a young girl from here (MN) who recently went in for oral surgery to have them removed, went into cardiac arrest for unknown reasons, and died. It's sad, but important to remember the risks we take any time we go under.


^ To add on to that thought, wisdom teeth are big business in the dentist industry. If your dentist tells you that you need them removed, take it into consideration, but know also that a lot of wisdom tooth removals are totally unnecessary (maybe more than 60% of procedures).

I still have three of mine, and I regretted having the fourth pulled. I mean, it's gone now and it's not like it was much use, but it seemed like an unnecessary procedure because it wasn't bothering me (and never had). I don't even remember what the dentist said to me - I just kind of went along with it. (And that kind of thing brings in a lot of business for them -- people who don't question their dentists.)


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I have all three of mine (one of them never formed in the first place, according to x-rays). Aforementioned x-rays also showed that they'll come in straight (as did the rest of my teeth -- I was one of those kids who never needed braces). Two of them have started growing in, and the only trouble they've given me so far was intense itching and a bit of swelling for the first couple of weeks while they were emerging.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

No, I had them removed when I was like 18 or so I think?? I just didn't have enough space in my mouth to begin with. They were always yanking out teeth when I was young.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Amethyst Forest said:


> I have all three of mine (one of them never formed in the first place, according to x-rays). Aforementioned x-rays also showed that they'll come in straight (as did the rest of my teeth -- I was one of those kids who never needed braces). Two of them have started growing in, and the only trouble they've given me so far was intense itching and a bit of swelling for the first couple of weeks while they were emerging.


That was like mine... I have all four. They came out straight, some itching and swelling, with some gum-flesh over them. But the discomfort went away and the gum over the teeth went away and now they are perfectly fine.

Haha... I'm almost starting to feel "proud"... something along the lines of "look at my perfect wisdom-teeth-genetics!" :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## ManicXenophobe (Nov 8, 2013)

Mine are fine, I hardly notice their existence.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nope, I don't anymore. I had all four removed when I was younger and was put to sleep for the surgery. They weren't giving me any issues at the time, but my dentist said they would because there wasn't enough room. No issues after either.


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

I forgot i had mine removed and one day I was looking in the mirror and though "Holy ****! I'm losing teeth!"




Needless to say, I am an idiot.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Of course, I need to stay wise


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Had all four of them extracted when I was 18. It took 7 hours even though it was only suppose to take an hour. Shortly after I was given anesthesia, a big client of theirs came in early for a surgery and they decide to tend to him before tending to me. So there I was waiting on the operating chair for an hour or two while the anesthesia wore off completely before they came to operate on me. When I told them it hurt, they berated me for my low pain tolerance despite already given me a lot of anesthesia, before I told them "yes that was two hours ago". They then give me more, before the dentist had to leave for an hour for some home emergency. When he came back, my anesthesia wore off again. So he begrudgingly gave me anesthesia for the third time, angrily. Finally my operation began after 6 hours and he did a very rough surgery as he was apparently pissed off at me for being "picky".


Post op painkillers barely helped me as I was feeling tortured from the pain. The day after, it was the Super Bowl and I was at my friend's and we drank shot after shot (under age drinking). Two shots later, my oral pain was gone. Inflammation was gone the next morning. Healed up nicely a few days after. The power of alcohol I guess.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Mine grew horizontal, the x-ray was so freaky to see. They're gone now.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Silent Memory said:


> You count your teeth. If you have them, you'll have more than 28 unless you had a normal tooth removed. You would have 32 teeth if you had them all.


Thank you! 



Boertjie said:


> Google is your friend.


Call me slow or impatient if you want but I tried that for about two minutes before asking and still didn't understand what I was reading or looking at. Google was not my friend.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Had my first one removed last year. Still got the other three.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I still have mine. They don't seem to be causing me any trouble.


----------



## BlurHearted (Aug 25, 2015)

I have all four intact and I am very eager to get rid of them. They have messed up the alignment of my front teeth in the past few months. I remember visiting my mom's dentist an year back and I smiled on something she said. She complimented that my teeth look beautiful. Only if she could see the changes now  I am planning to get them removed the coming year.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Where's the option for not having them?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Other: I'm getting them removed on Friday


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Horrible dry socket pain.... screaming while it's packed with clove oil gauze.... pain and clove oil taste for weeks.... I am never going to a dentist again. It was painful when I was a child and after going like 8 years it was even more painful again. Just ignore the 2 broken teeth I have. They hurt less as is than going to a dentist.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Stilla said:


> Where's the option for not having them?


Its the option named "other"


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Still got em all. Two are just barely poking through the gums, hardly noticeable. Two came in pretty regularly, and one of those seems to be working fine. The other developed a crack in it when the dentist was abusing my mouth, and this combined with my inability to reach it well when brushing has resulted in it splitting in half and generally becoming quite ****ed.

Might have to get that looked at, just ain't in the financial or mental state for the dentist at the moment.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Had mine taken out when I was 15.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I have mine. They've come in all wonky but they aren't causing me trouble. At least not that I feel.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I hardly felt them come through. And they haven't hurt at all really. And I hope they continue to cause me no trouble. I love them. But I get food stuck in them all the time :lol

I have had a tooth removed before though. I was eating a toffee and my tooth literally snapped in half. I don't know how for the love of Christ that happened, but it wasn't a pleasant experience. I haven't eaten toffee since.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

I still have mine but i was supposed to get them removed almost a year ago


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i still have mine. they dont hurt at all, but the thing is, is that theyre impacted, so theyre not growing upward, theyre growing sideways O_O lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Still have the lower ones. The others, I had removed ages ago...


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

My bottom 2 wisdom teeth where coming in crooked and pushing the teeth side ways so I had to have them removed, they took the top ones out at the same time even though they where coming in fine but I thought what if they cause problems in the future? It cost alot of money, like 2400 CAD but I did have something special done because of having asthma. Thank goodness I didn't have to pay that all, my mother and I split the cost.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Burglary*

I never get to see or keep anything that people take away from me.

I was told my spleen weighed 4 lbs when the surgeon ripped it out.

Never seen the wisdom tooth extracted.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I've removed two of them and still have the other two.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

They didn't show up.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

my dad doesn't have any teeth


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I had all four removed when I was 18, they never broke through the gum line but the dentist said the were putting pressure on my other teeth.

Everything went fine they put me to sleep and I slept for about 3 hours when I got home. I felt pretty alright the next day never took any of the pain pills they gave me except for the day of surgery.


----------



## Mahalia (Mar 1, 2015)

Don't have any.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never really thought about it. I assume I don't have any.


----------



## zodela (Sep 12, 2015)

I´ve only had the 1 removed. The dentist really struggled getting it out with the pliers. hehe Imagine the sound of the roots on a tree stump breaking all at once! haha I´m all good now!  The others don´t give me any trouble.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't think mine have grown in yet. My 12 year old molars are still covered by gums.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

I just got mine out 2 weeks ago. Man my jaw hurt a lot.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I do but I don't think they work any more .


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Actually my dad, his father and I all have six total wisdom teeth. We have four on top and two on the bottom.
I heard that Andre the giant had like twice the teeth of a normal person, and once I read a thing where a guy grew a tooth out of his big toe.
One of my ex gfs was a dental student.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Boertjie said:


> I still have mine, and I am seemingly one of the rare cases that doesn't have any problems with my wisdom teeth whatsoever.
> 
> So now I'm curious about other people... :grin2:


I never even got my wisdom teeth, and I am in my 20's


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

i'm getting them out in december ):


----------

